# help: buying laptop



## sushant1002001 (Aug 19, 2008)

plz suggest me a laptops(plz do mention their model too) under 35k (incl. taxes) from compaq,dell, or acer, zenith:

having atleast these components:

Intel Core2Duo 
nice L2 cache
Bluetooth,webcam,wifi
integrated graphics card to support recent games(needn't be too hifi; should not be all hifi games
nice multimedia functions

added to the above:
150Gb HD
max 3.5Kg weight
2gb ram
dvd (reader and writer)
14 inch monitor

(not much impp. to style:
( should be nice shock absorber)
(not necessary to have:vista pre-installed)

i have windows XP home(original)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 19, 2008)

chk these two links:
*www.techfreakiez.com/component/con...93-the-laptop-what-and-why-.html?directory=64

*www.techfreakiez.com/component/con...aptops-with-specifications-.html?directory=64

i'd recommnd Dell or Compaq...u can try Dell XPS M1330...its just everything u want...just da screen is 13'


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 19, 2008)

Xps m1330 is not less than 35k is it..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2008)

XPS series from dell wont cum in under 35K,
 he can go in for a dell inspiron series.. 

check out *www.dell.co.in

-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

